# What kind of subspecies



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The turkeys we hunt all look like this. It says that all North Dakota turkeys are Easterns, however looking at the picture and looking at an eastern they don't look anything alike. I tried researching it after I shot it last spring, but never could get a definite answer.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=3728


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

My understanding is that the Birds used for the original restocking efforts were the Rio Grande subspecies. However, with all the barnyard birds that have been turned loose, and the few Merriams that were still in the wild, it's hard to tell if there are purebreds of any species left. Burl


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Like Burly said it could be a cross, or it could be an off color morf. The different color morfs like the red, brown or blonde in the black bears things like that happen in all species. Just my two cents. by the way, nice bird. :beer:


----------



## siucowboy (May 3, 2006)

I'm not from ND but that sure looks just like the hybrids that occupy most of nebraska....have no idea if this is true, but I was told that when nebraska started it's restocking program they weren't sure what bird would do best so they stocked easterns in the eastern side of the state, merriams in the pine ridge and plains and rio grandes in the southwest...if all that's true it would explain why I can call in two birds and one will have chocolate colored tail tips and the one next will be off white....

and for some strange reason I've noticed that most of the Jakes are off white, but mature birds are darker...I've wondered if they are changing when they molt...I have no idea, it's just a weird coincidence.


----------

